# Free Silver Slippers



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I just received a notice from my Medicare supplemental insurance carrier that free Silver Slippers is now included. This is free gym membership at locations all over the country. The local YMCA charges $360 a year for over 60, so this is a nice benefit.

Is anyone using Silver Slippers? Do the gyms give you a regular membership card?

ETA: If you don't know if you have it or not, just go to www.silversneakers.com and you check to see if you are eligible.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> I just received a notice from my Medicare supplemental insurance carrier that free Silver Slippers is now included. This is free gym membership at locations all over the country. The local YMCA charges $360 a year for over 60, so this is a nice benefit.
> 
> Is anyone using Silver Slippers? Do the gyms give you a regular membership card?
> 
> ETA: If you don't know if you have it or not, just go to www.silversneakers.com and you check to see if you are eligible.


 ...........I've been working out at my local YMCA since I joined an Advantage Plan @65 ! It is also accepted at many privately owned health clubs as well !, fordy


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I think Silver Sneakers is the name of the program.

Mon


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Got "sliver sneakers" available via my insurance, but I've got to pay $25.00 to start. In turn, insurance also offers self directed kits - choice of 4 different ones - they will ship you 2 of the 4 for $10.00 for those that don't want to go to the gym. And no you can't do both.....


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I go to Silver Sneakers 2 - 3 times a week and love it!! The oldest person in our class is 94.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I've been doing Silver Sneakers for two years at our local YMCA. But I go to our Cabin the Gym there honors Silver Sneakers.

Our YMCA is pretty cool has several classes and Weights plus a nice Pool.

big rockpile


----------

